# Tchelsi's Going to Have a Brother!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: Woo Hoo! :chili: I just talked to Mary Palmer; she had just gotten in, so she coouldn't talk long. I don't know a lot of details yet, but she asked me to let her know when we could make it out to pick Munchie up. His foster mom is going on vacation on Wednesday, so it sounds like she will be picking him up and will have him until we can make it there.
I wonder if I can contact his foster mom before she leaves for vacation and find out more about him. I understand he has long legs, like tchelsi - how funny! What a pair they will be!
Oh, I just cannot WAIT! :rockon:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> :chili: Woo Hoo! :chili: I just talked to Mary Palmer; she had just gotten in, so she coouldn't talk long. I don't know a lot of details yet, but she asked me to let her know when we could make it out to pick Munchie up. His foster mom is going on vacation on Wednesday, so it sounds like she will be picking him up and will have him until we can make it there.
> I wonder if I can contact his foster mom before she leaves for vacation and find out more about him. I understand he has long legs, like tchelsi - how funny! What a pair they will be!
> Oh, I just cannot WAIT! :rockon:[/B]



:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Congratulations!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so excited for you. What a great addition to your family. Keep us up to date :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Way to go!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Wonderful News :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Heidi ~

You have made my night, girlfriend!!!

I can't wait for Little Munchie to be in your arms. :wub: 

Congrats to you, Cherie, Tschelia, and, of course, Munchie!!!!!



YIPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats!!!! :aktion033: 

:chili: :chili: :chili: I'm very happy for all of you!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

AND of course we want pictures!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!! How wonderful for you, Cherie and Tchelsi! I can't wait to see pics, etc.!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :aktion033: Can't wait to see the pics of your new addition!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm so happy for you Heidi!!! Crystal told me that when she got Jett, she received a very extensive bio from NCMR that was filled out by his foster mom. It told her what tricks he knows, what he likes, dislikes, etc. (You'll have to ask her for more info). 

So, when do you think you are going to pick up the Munchkin Man?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: THEY ARE GOING TO BE SO CUTE TOGETHER CONGRATULATIONS :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

*F A N T A S T I C ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !   *

Congratulations to all of you! I am sooooo happy for you and for Munchkin!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAH - frickin - HOO!!! congratulations on the new addition, Heidi!! You, Mama Cherie and Tchelsi will be the greatest family for Munchie. I just KNEW you would end up with him!! Tchelsi is going to go crazy for her new brother!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG congrats!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats great! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad he'sa sweet little guy, on we can watch him


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> YAH - frickin - HOO!!![/B]



ROTFLMAO!!!


I'm going to steal this Linda...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442215
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime, Steve - :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: FANTASTIC!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

YA-Frickin-HOOOOO tooo!!!! 

(though i may change it to WA-frickin-HOO after my Indians clinched their division today!)

can't wait to see pics of Leggy McGee and his partner Legs Malone.  

congrats!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :thumbsup: :rockon: :chili: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :thumbsup: :rockon: :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: WHOO HOO :chili: :aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YAY - CONGRATULATIONS to my favorite FETCHING family :chili: :chili: :chili: I love little boy dogs , they are always nice to their Mummy . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :chili: :chili: :chili: :rockon: omg, congrats. he is one lucky boy. I'm so happy for you :chili:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

That is such great news!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I have been waiting to hear if they chose you!!

Congrats!! :aktion033: I can't wait to see pictures of him and Tchelsi together!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Woooohoooooo!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

YAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!

Ok, I better stop now, I'm embarrassing the puppies :brownbag: 

I'm just a TINY bit thrilled for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: YIPEE!!!! :aktion033: 

Are you going to keep his name? ....or maybe call him Tcharlie??? :HistericalSmiley: 

Can't wait till you get him now!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: YAY! CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=27225:congratrainbowbfly.gif]


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh WOW!! :chili: That's great news!! I'm sooooo happy for you!! :aktion033: When do you get to bring him home?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Heidi I'm thrilled for you!! I know how hard it was to wait through the adoption process, but the wait to actually pick him up will be even harder! LOL I'm sure his foster mom will be happy to talk with you personally about him because I know she really loved him and wants the transition to be as smooth as possible. But if for whatever reason that does not work out, like Debbie (Totally TotoNTuffy) said, they give you quite an extensive bio on him. Medical records, what he has been eating and how much, favorite toys, what he has been taught, funny little quirks, even naughty things. It's very detailed. It sounds like his foster mommy was able to really work with him so he will be fairly well trained for you...lucky you! Jett's foster mommy was swamped so we had to start from scratch! LOL</span>


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> :aktion033: YIPEE!!!! :aktion033:
> 
> Are you going to keep his name? ....or maybe call him Tcharlie??? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Can't wait till you get him now!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


You are like the 7th person to ask if his name will be Tcharlie!!! I think it depends...on if this was his name when he was with a family that didn't love him. If NMR gave him the name, I want to see how accustomed to it he is. But there is a good chance his name will be changed. We will let him tell us what it should be. For now, Tchelsi is just calling him "Brother". :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It's so funny how these little ones pick up on new names. Peanut was Cooper until I got him and then went to Gizmo and finally Peanut as a matter of fact he is the only one that answers when I call.......the other two Mia and Cody ignore me! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I'm sooooooooo happy for you guys! Tchelsi is going to have a brother-how fun!! :chili: I had no doubt in my mind about them choosing you-how could they not? :thumbsup: I can't wait to see pics after you pick the little guy up!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

:chili: I had been wondering.......Congrats!!!

We are very happy for you!

You guys will make a fine family! Can't wait to see tha pictures.

XOXOXO
Nancy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">And about Munchin's name...you will know when you have him if that is really his name or not. I was urged by everyone at NCMR to keep Jett's name Jett Blue, and since he seemed to know his name (and it really seemed to suit him, I kept it! Just changed the spelling from Jet to Jett. Maybe if he had come from a bad situation, I would have wanted to change it. Like a completely new/fresh start.</span>


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sooooo THRILLED about your new family member!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is an extremely adorable story!! Just like a little kid looking for attention :wub: 


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">When Munchkin was getting his nails trimmed at the picnic he used it to his advantage..one got clipped a little close, and after he could hobble over to where my friend Sue was sitting, he held the offended paw in the air, but he forgot which one it was..LOL..so sometimes it would be his back left, other times his right front...he wore it like a cheap suit..played it for all it was worth....LOL. ...lani and you ain't touch my my paws, Romeo....</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">And about Munchin's name...you will know when you have him if that is really his name or not. I was urged by everyone at NCMR to keep Jett's name Jett Blue, and since he seemed to know his name (and it really seemed to suit him, I kept it! Just changed the spelling from Jet to Jett. Maybe if he had come from a bad situation, I would have wanted to change it. Like a completely new/fresh start.</span>[/B]



What a GREAT Munchie story!!! I missed that one. 

I'm sure everyone was telling you to keep Jett's name, because Mary picked it out ~ LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: I'm sooooo happy for all of you. :chili: :chili: :chili: Congrats :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: .


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW LITTLE TBOY!</span>
[attachment=27229:aballoon5.gif] 
<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I'm so glad Munchie has a forever home with you and Tchelsi.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Big Congrats to you on the new addition!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: CONGRATS! What great news!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! He's gonna be one happy puppy!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Hip Hip Hooray!!!!! That is the most fantabulous news ever.

I am so glad little Munchi is going to be Tchelsi's brother. I can't wait to see pics of them together. Congratulations I am so excited and happy for you.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Personally, I'm with the YAH-frickin-HOO crowd. I'm am thrilled that you were chosen. Munchkin is a lucky guy.
[attachment=27240:659xsmvk808yx.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

What happy news!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Heidi ~ I may have missed it, but when do get him???

I'm too excited to wait any longer :smpullhair:


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I am so very ahppy for you. I hope this happiness and excitement replaces any feelings of desperation that you must have had after dealing with your last shot for a brother. I know your long legged doll will be the perfect big sister and you will have more fun with the two of them than you could have ever imagined.
Aimee


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you all!!! This is just fantastic news!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How exciting!!!!! :chili: :chili: I'm so happy for you and Munchie and Tchelsi!!!!!! They could not have found a better home for Munchie!!!! He is one lucky lil guy!!! I can't wait to see lots of pics!!! It has been a while seen we have had any new Tchelsi pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: I am SO SO SO SO SO happy for you!!!!!!!!! I cant wait for pics!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

[attachment=27254:index_co...ons_logo.jpg]


----------

